# Giving cottage cheese to my dog!



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello everyone! 
My dog is a very picky eater, she doesn’t like eating her dry food! I have started adding a spoon of cottage cheese and she finally eats it. My question is, can I give her cottage cheese on a daily basis? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Some dogs tolerate dairy products better than others. If you're giving her cottage cheese, I wouldn't give too much and I would use low fat cottage cheese. 

What kind of food are you feeding her, how much food at each feeding and how many times a day do you feed her?


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Some dogs tolerate dairy products better than others. If you're giving her cottage cheese, I wouldn't give too much and I would use low fat cottage cheese.
> 
> What kind of food are you feeding her, how much food at each feeding and how many times a day do you feed her?




My dog hasn’t shown any signs of intolerance until now! I feed her twice a day a cup which is about 0.77 pounds. She is eating Royal Canin the one made for Golden Retrievers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What is the protein source of the RC?

Good to hear she's not having any problems with the cottage cheese.


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What is the protein source of the RC?
> 
> Good to hear she's not having any problems with the cottage cheese.











these are the ingredients!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldencatch (Feb 2, 2017)

I give my dog a little mix in with the food dish as well.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with Carolina mom, definitely use lowfat, but you also need to make sure it's low sodium...Hood makes a no sodium added lowfat cottage cheese! Have you tried just adding water to her food?


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies! I did try adding some water and didn’t have any success! I gave her low fat cottage cheese and it’s the only thing that works! I gave her in the past some of our food mixed with hers but it ended up on her gaining weight! The vet told us that she weighs 2 pounds more than she should be so I stopped giving her extra food !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

My dog is the same way, just needs a little something extra in her food. I’ve been giving her a spoon of low-fat cottage cheese every morning and a spoon of pumpkin every night with dinner. She’s been doing great and loves her meals. If it’s working then stick with it. Good luck.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

When I offer cottage cheese, I make sure it's the kind with live and active cultures. Those bacteria help digest the lactose. Same goes for yogurt. If you do that, there shouldn't be a problem with digestion. There isn't a problem with offering it daily, but you may end up with a picky eater.

Two cups a day seems like a reasonable amount, but if she is very slightly overweight and uninterested in kibble, try feeding 3/4 cup at each meal. She may not be eating because she isn't hungry, due to overfeeding. How much does she weigh and what is her activity level?


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

LynnC said:


> My dog is the same way, just needs a little something extra in her food. I’ve been giving her a spoon of low-fat cottage cheese every morning and a spoon of pumpkin every night with dinner. She’s been doing great and loves her meals. If it’s working then stick with it. Good luck.




I’ll definitely try pumpkin as well ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

usually lurking said:


> When I offer cottage cheese, I make sure it's the kind with live and active cultures. Those bacteria help digest the lactose. Same goes for yogurt. If you do that, there shouldn't be a problem with digestion. There isn't a problem with offering it daily, but you may end up with a picky eater.
> 
> Two cups a day seems like a reasonable amount, but if she is very slightly overweight and uninterested in kibble, try feeding 3/4 cup at each meal. She may not be eating because she isn't hungry, due to overfeeding. How much does she weigh and what is her activity level?




She goes jogging with me almost every day for an hour about 3 miles! She currently weighs 72 pounds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

